# HELP with lift mechanism on Jet table saw



## flwoodhacker (May 23, 2010)

I have a Jet JWSS-10LFR table saw. The lift mechanism stopped working by not allowing the blade to be raised or lowered. Opening up the saw from the front I saw that a woodchip had jammed itself into the lift trunnion. Parts from the crank to the bracket were removed to access the chip.

However, one that was removed and reassembled the crank "system" flops all over. The "pointer" that marks the blade tilt will not hold it's position. I noticed that the pressure block rotates as well when I turn the handle. A visit to the local woodworking Jet dealer proved worthless. I contacted Jet directly and they never heard of such an issue. Customer service was going to call me back but never did and getting through to them is pretty difficult.

Pictures and a video are attached to hopefully display the issue.




























Here is a video

Video

Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## mikepdarr (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe you would get more replies if you edited out the Michael Jackson tune.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know anything about Jet table saws but looking at the attached parts breakdown. I would guess that at least one or more of the parts on the elevation shaft behind the wheel are not installed or indexed properly.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/jet-jwss10lfr-708770-lefttilting-1034-supersaw-parts-c-32652_32759_37588.html


----------



## Pfadfinder (Jul 12, 2013)

I have the same saw and just replaced the timing belt. You must tighten the 1 inch nut on the back of the shaft. Then use 4 mm hex wrench to set red pointer.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

If the issue is permanent, I would like to acquire your table saw's hand wheel for free, to attach to my face vise instead of the dowel handle. Thanks in advance.

Otherwise, you must have a simple mechanical failure which requires a partial tear-down to rectify I would think. Forget Jet customer service - it's not like they'll fix your table saw for you over the phone. Also, it looks like you got your answer above from Pfadfinder.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

ching ching chang ching


----------



## Pfadfinder (Jul 12, 2013)

Did that fix your problem? Let me know as I can send you a picture which should help.


----------



## davie (Apr 29, 2007)

> I have the same saw and just replaced the timing belt. You must tighten the 1 inch nut on the back of the shaft. Then use 4 mm hex wrench to set red pointer.
> 
> - Pfadfinder


----------



## davie (Apr 29, 2007)

> I have the same saw and just replaced the timing belt. You must tighten the 1 inch nut on the back of the shaft. Then use 4 mm hex wrench to set red pointer.
> 
> - Pfadfinder Hey Pathfinder - I've replaced my timing belt…sort of. Couldn't get anything from Jet. Went to a belt-hose shop and got a "near fit." Not real good. Where did you get your replacement belt? Thanks. Agree with others…Jet isn't much help with anything any more.


----------



## Pfadfinder (Jul 12, 2013)

From Jet. The company is the same one that makes Powermatic. Walter Meier Mfg.


----------



## Muggaseckele (Oct 16, 2015)

Just wondering if the OP ever figured out the issue with the lift mechanism. I just bought the same saw, and it has the same issue. I took the whole lifting shaft off, and found that a washer behind the belt tightening bolt was missing. Not sure if that will fix it. Let me know if you were able to fix yours.


----------



## Gail (Jul 25, 2007)

I just took my saw apart thinking it was the timing belt that was broken, it wasn't. When I turn the wheel the blade will not move (nor the gears that hold the belt) - after putting it all back together, I see a note here about tightening the 1" nut on the back of the assembly. Any other suggestions before I take it apart again?

thanks all!


----------



## Laughran (Feb 13, 2013)

Gail, the belt could just need tightening or the belt is worn out. 
Look to see if the belt is starting to shred or come apart.
I just replaced mine again and found a replacement belt on polybelt.com,
Item no B369-3M-10BNG Rubber timing belt, 123 tooth
They have a $10 minimum order so I ordered 4 and with shipping was just over $18


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's the original Jet Supersaw, and was known to have issues with the "timing belt" height adjustment design. You may need to replace the lift belt, but I'd contact Jet first to see if they'll offer any insights.


----------



## Gail (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks all, will have to order the belt and then try again.
I have done it twice already, I think if I fix it this time, I will fix and put out for sale. Boo.


----------

